# Atlas Code 55 Turnout Questions *



## omar915 (Jul 21, 2018)

Hello All,

I've got back to the hobby after 3 years. Had a son, so I needed to take a small break, but Im back. Anyways, I made all my last turnouts on my last layout and I recall using a couple atlas code 55 turnouts. 

Did atlas code 55 turnouts ever have the throw bar hole in the middle of the turnout (in between the rails)? I just purchased some 2053 and 2052 turnouts, and they have the throw bar hole on the outside of the throwbar... hope that make sense...

May we get everyone to post pictures on this thread of how they motorized their atlas code 55 turnouts?

My Main LINE consists of double cork roadbed as I elevate my mainline, just seems strange if I drop a tortoise beneath these turnouts. I will definitely see the piano wire if I choose the side option. 

Thank you all in advance -


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Turnouts*



omar915 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I've got back to the hobby after 3 years. Had a son, so I needed to take a small break, but Im back. Anyways, I made all my last turnouts on my last layout and I recall using a couple atlas code 55 turnouts.
> 
> ...


omar915

Welcome back to model railroading.

I don't offhand remember seeing a commercial turnout with a hole pre-drilled in the center of the throwbar, as you describe. I think most modelers drill their own hole through the throwbar.
If you use the normal "waving wire" of a tortoise in the middle of the throwbar, It still shows a little, at least when the points are moving. I think this would be the same amount of visibility if you used a tortoise wire in a hole at the side too.
I make my own turnouts, as you did, so I don't use the Atlas code 55 turnouts myself. However, a friend of mine did use them and he used the bent, rotating wire, or "Earl Eshelman Linkage" which certainly does show.(He didn't care) I use the same type of linkage on my scratchbuilt turnouts, but a very small one at the outside position. The linkage can be hidden by a switch stand.
If the preceding verbal description of linkages is unclear to you, first I'm not surprised, it's a lot easier to understand pictures than words, on something like this. The attached file, about building your own switch machine, has photos, near the very end, that show both types of linkage; and how they are made.
On my railroad, I use mechanical, push/pull rods inside tubes linkages under the plywood to connect the turnout's linkage to a motor at the front of the layout. I'm 70, and partially disabled, so crawling under a table is not for me. The photo shows this arrangement, near the upper right.

Hope that helps you;

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:

View attachment Assembly instructions for $5 switch machine..pdf


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

omar915 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I've got back to the hobby after 3 years. Had a son, so I needed to take a small break, but Im back. Anyways, I made all my last turnouts on my last layout and I recall using a couple atlas code 55 turnouts.
> 
> ...


Welcome back!

I think if you poke around enough on the forum, you will find hundreds of pictures of motors for turnouts. Not sure what is difficult or unusual about it.

I used Tam Valley Servos (which work like Tortoise motors, but less hassle to set up, at least for me) mounted under the layout. They come with a 3" piece of hardened music (piano) wire, and can be mounted to either a side or center hole in the throwbar (as can a Tortoise). It's a common and practical solution. You don't really see the wire, especially if you center mount it (and you can always drill a hole in the throwbar if there isn't one), but in any even you're going to cut off the excess wire after installation. Adding a switch stand on the layout, even a dummy one, disguises the end pretty effectively.

I'll try to post some pictures later when I'm on a machine where I can do it.


----------



## omar915 (Jul 21, 2018)

Thank you both for your reply's. I checked out those TAM VALLEY servos which are intriguing. Happen to find this online, hoping to setup something similar.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

omar915 said:


> Thank you both for your reply's. I checked out those TAM VALLEY servos which are intriguing. Happen to find this online, hoping to setup something similar.


So the singlet is a fully integrated unit for one turnout.

Personally, I prefer the greater versatility of the switchwright machine or microswitch machine (functionally the same, but the latter is smaller) combined with the Octo III for control and the bicolor fascia switch for activation.

Purchase a 60W power supply and standard Futaba RC cables from Amazon or eBay.

And sorry, I forgot to post the pic. I should have some time tonight.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

So here are some pix:

These are the Octo Iii controller boards, each can run up to 8 servos and 8 fascia switches. You can also see a few servos.








Micro switch machines mounted to the foam wth double sided foam tape.








Dispatcher board with fascia switches (made by my then-10 year old son.









Closeup of control switch with LEDs indicating the route.








An older picture, where I kludged together a side mount to an old Atlas Snap switch. Once installed, you can paint the brass black and cover most of the hole with ballast or landscape. A better solution is to drill a hole in the throwbar.









Hope that helps.


----------

